# FanExpo 2011



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, Freddy Gruger is in town!

Elvira as well. I'm sure a lot of poeple remember both of them. Lead character in Clockwork Orange is there.

Steve Austin the million dollar man will be there.

Whoa... I Dream of Jeanie..the Jeanie is there.  Holy flash backs batman. Tho I can't remember the episodes clearly I hope I remember that woodish 70's wall paneling all over the rooms. Wow.

William Shatner

Kevin Sorbo, yes ladies it's Hurcules 
Uhura - star trek
Diana Troi - star trek

To much to list. Lots of fe/male actors I don't know of or recognize just cause I don't watch a lot of shows outside of the news, discovery channel, history channel, foodtv and OLN.

Lots of eye candy guys and girls in the unrecognizeable list for all the guys and gals here. 

http://www.fanexpocanada.com/genre/guest

Sat is the best day to go. Bring patience as the tickets line can take 30-60mins sometimes.

Kyle and Jeremy from Pure Pwnage will there there. IIRC last time I saw them there I think Dave was there along with Meranda or whatever Jeremys first love's name was. Best MMORPG music video funny scene I've seen.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Crap hardly slept a wink last night packing and looking for my gear. Hate it when events like this you know when they are then things get busy then bam it's likenext day the event is on. >__<;;

Interesting.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassandra_Peterson

She looks pretty much how I sort of remember her on the Sat morning cartoon shows with the big green guy, frankenstien, and some count doc'cula something. She looks kinda likeshe's in her 30's in that pic. That or she sucked Wolverines blood for slow aging.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I went last year and had a pretty good time, aside from having to wait to get in for several hours because the staff hadn't kept track of the occupancy number when the fire marshal came around asking- they moved everyone out, then back in, before letting more in. Had to be done, but left me baking in the sun for over three hours.

I was going to go thursday night, but woke up that morning with a sickness, and others went without me. Would have liked to see some of those stars... This year they only gave out ~4 free comics. Last years I took home a dozen, three posters and other stuff.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Left the con 3hrs ago. Awesme noght. Got some nice pics of characters that looked interesting. Saw a Miku dance at the masqurade. LOL  While leaving the con I heard a loud announcement on the other side of the building. I saw cars on the ground floor. I saw some cars on the top floor. Turned out to be some sport car modders convention that was running late with a guy on stage reading out people with the baddest mods and such. I alked the ground nd saw some crazy looking cars. One car was full mirrored exterior. The ones I loved were the ones with sweet art on it. Like not stripes and flames but like wolverine from xmen paited on it. One had a solier on it with a gun. Nice paint jobs. Machine eye candy and well....female eye candy as well. LOL



I got otthe con late. Like 5pm late when it closes at 8pm. Tho the masqurade is worth I'd say 50% th cost of the $40 ticket. Always good skits and detail and the MC Gord is just always funny with his 'that's it , thank you very much everyone' when some hot cosplayer comes on and everyone teases him on the young ladies and the whole girls and guns thing (hey who does not lik girls and guns? Defence and a companionship  ) .

I felt the conthis year was like the 1998 floor space. Tho many years back it was half the space with like $5 increase every lke 2yrs or so in ticket price. 

If you go BRING A CAMERA!! Lot of kick ass outfits that are well done or cute or well flashy on both males and females for lack of the proper word right now. 

Man crazy eye candy everywhere. Have yourself put into a novelty background with big bang theory , and some other backgrounds with peopel having a green background to do that while you wait. Still $40 is a bit expensive. >.<;

If you've got kids take them. There is a IIRC 12yrs old or younger are free. I could be wrong on that and it could be 6yrs or younger so thoe with kids enjoy. Superman was there looking all 1980's dreamy like. Some gun girl booth babe was posing for pics and letting you take pics with her (but can she shoot? Hmmm... anyone going there ask for me  ). Sunday is a good day for deals. You get good leverage if you show up last 1-2hrs as the dealers dont wanna carry as much out. The graphic novels at one booth was USA cover price +$1 on it. I don't think there was a used graphic novel area. Thinking back I spent so much on excellent/mint condition graphic novels new when used ones are cheaper and often in the same conditions.

There is a dealer dealing in video games. Final Fanstasy 3 gameboy (original), RPGs, orignal and usa nes light guns, a sword guy who's always there with metal gaming swords and samurai swords, did I mention the eye candy yet? Or the booth babes? Th oerpriced food there tho they're not forcing you to buy ood inside so you can backpack your own food in. Dispite mentions all that stuff the pricing is still expensive seeing a its mostly a corperate sponsered back con but if you wanna go check it out once pick a chepa day if you're tight on cash.

Oh about the kids thing I forgot where it was but there is a coupon on thier website but only for kids. Explore the rest of the convention area. There is a north and south building with an internal connection so you don't have to walk outside of the building unless you want to. If you're catching the tail end of another con you may be able to get in last hour free like what happened with me to the car show or one year there was a free hydroponics show which a friend found out while lookin around the the con area. OMG....the samples they gave out you had to have Mr. niverse strong arms to walk out with as theyre handing it away last hour of the con. I got like $100's of smaples of fert, grow medoium, a shirt, LOL even security was like WTF a full garbagebag full of sample goods thinking something was wrong like you're stealing it bu a quick talk to the vendors they cleared it. Man that was one of the most awesome free cons I was at. They had this rotating garden thing bck then. SOme guy was giving out hottest peppers in the world. Anyways now a days they're charging to go to the show. 

Anyways back to the con.. lots of groups and societies to check out as well. That steampunk group booth was awesome I saw a pennyforth bike in person! Daaamn.. and the guy said it can go 40kph (or was it 40mph?) I was a replica tho but one of the highlghts of my night. At the car show they had some cruiser bicycles on the top of the cars. Many I'm going to have some nice dreams tonight over those nice cruiser bikes.


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

cool.. also check out the blockheads booth.. the guy there (aaron) has been a fishroom mgr/livestock mgr for many lfs chains across canada.. one of the most knowledgeable fish people around.. currently running his own tropical fish wholesale now as well as doing the blockheads..


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*A supergirl experince*

http://livenews.thestar.com/Event/Fan_Expo_Canada


----------

